# What model is this



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I won this on eBay, good price but even without picking it up, looks like a lot of work required on the casing.

What model is it, was advertised as a little gem 1, or could it be a classic? Not sure of the differences as being old, google searches just throw up the newer machines.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Could be wrong but looks like a little gem.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks like a Little Gem to me.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I think it's an older model 1 group Classic rather than a Little Gem. It's got the 2 needle pressure guage which I don't think the Little Gem has....


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

That was why I wasn't sure about the dual dial.

Looks like a little gem but as mentioned, I'd heard the gems didn't have these.

So is a classic better than a little gem or just slight differences?

I won the auction at £155 the seller says it works great, just needs some TLC to the case and stainless.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Its not a little gem because of the brew pressure needle - this shows its a rotary pump machine, which will probably need plumbing in. so its either a bambino (abit newer that yours pictured I think) or a single group classic.

Isn't there a sticker on the underside of the machine? or take a peek at the boiler and see what size it is?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

The Little Gem is a handfill machine that can supply around 70 cups a day, the Classic is a much more robust commercial machine capable of 120 cups an hour. It's also not a hand fill machine but needs to be plumbed in to mains water. Either way, looks like you have got yourself a bargain!!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't have it in hand yet but the seller said its either plumbed or tank, has the facility for both.

What would your next step lads, would you service it yourself or send to Fracino for a good service? I'm sure ill know the answer. Haha

It'll be the first time stripping and doing up anything like this. Looking forward to it though.

Many thanks for all your input chaps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Get your hands dirty Jason! If its a tank filled rotary pump its better than my cherub.

Espresso machines are fairly simple, I struggle sometimes with diagnosis but I'm usually tinkering with mechanical things like push bikes - not so hot with electronics with is why my mazzer is waiting on some sort of timing mod wiring in.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Just had another look at the pics - It hasn't got a filler cap on the top so I don't think it has a tank, therefore I would say I'm pretty sure it's a Classic.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes modding myself is the way forward.

So is it a better bargain than I thought. Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Depends when you move into full on commercial running costs could be killer and I mentioned I can't plumb in at uni so I can't get too sassy and overkill it with a major and a two group at home! Lol

On an interesting note - I'd kinda like a 2 group I just don't know enough people that are passionate enough not to think I've got a screw loose....

Wonder what the housemates will think...


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I do like the 2 group just for looks but couldn't justify it as don't have enough people to even use a 1 group, I live on my own! Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

where abouts in the country are you? If you need any parts or help with sorting the machine out, give me a shout!

Andy


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the offer Andy.

I'm Newcastle, oop north!! Haha

I think I will be picking your brains, I know it does need a side panel, but not sure what else until I pick it up.

Thanks again for the help.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fracino (May 16, 2012)

It's a very old Classic 1 group semi automatic


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Ah don't say 'very old' haha

Can I still get parts and when done up would it still be a decent machine?

Thanks for the info.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fracino (May 16, 2012)

Can you find the serial number? If so, I will be able to tell you exactly how old it is. We keep a lot of the older parts in stock, and you can find the pre 2004 spares diagram on our website.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't have it in hand for another week so when I do I'll be straight into you to order some items. Many thanks fracino.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## customcoffee (Jan 9, 2013)

definately a classic. they are a decent machine, we have refurbished a few for customers. parts are plentiful too


----------

